

Show HN: A Codecademy for data analysis (with R) - jocor
http://www.datamind.org

======
iambot
I think you need to fix the achievement/completion placeholder images. because
had I wanted to share my progress it would have looked silly. and would have
cost valuable PR. just saying. looks good though.

I was a little disappointed by the "repl" on the home page, i had to basically
type exactly what was asked else it had not idea what to do, not very good for
learning.

good job

~~~
jocor
Thanks for the feedback! I agree with your comment about the homepage console.
Achievements/completion is something we'll definitely spend a lot more time on
in the near future :-).

